# (MMD) Animal Crossing Models (Newcomer: Static)



## Aria Nook Violet (Sep 7, 2016)

*See last posts of mine for pictures of the newcomer. For download links they will be posted in here.*

So I'm really excited about this. I wasted one day on trying to figure out how to get the models from the Animal Crossing Amiibo Festival to MMD but I did it.  :3 I wanted to share this because it's really cute.
I am open for requests too so if you want a model let me know.

If this thread gets forgotten or worse you can always visit my deviantart page. That's where I put my models and other stuff.
http://kiatala.deviantart.com/

Here the video

Also if you're wondering why I didn't do Isabella or others that means someone else already did them  Here are the links!

*Other Models*
Isabella
Male Villager
Female Villager

*My models*
Apollo
Jay (by me)
Marshal
Static
Melba
Pecan
Tom Nook
Wolfgang


----------



## piichinu (Sep 8, 2016)

can u do apollo doing the dab?


----------



## rocklazy (Sep 8, 2016)

Oh man this looks so neat!! I'd love to see other villagers so if you do anymore you should post them!!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2016)

Hey, haven't seen ya in a while, hope you're good :3

And lovely models you had on your page there, keep going ^^V


----------



## debinoresu (Sep 8, 2016)

can we request music videos for you to put them in?? if we can, could i request wolfgang with world is mine?? or any other mv tracks youd have available? ifthat isnt possible then like the person above would i be able to get a pic of him dabbing.


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (Sep 9, 2016)

So sorry everyone for not replying sooner I went to see a concert away from home so no internet no way to reply.



hiyori said:


> can u do apollo doing the dab?



Hi! I can do a picture. I searched for animations of the dab but I didn't find any sorry. I could animate but that will take a really long time since for now I'm focused on rigging the models from animal crossing (as many as I can). I will get Apollo no problem and make a picture of him doing the dab for you  Hope that's ok.

- - - Post Merge - - -



rocklazy said:


> Oh man this looks so neat!! I'd love to see other villagers so if you do anymore you should post them!!



;_; Thank you so much for showing interest! I will do a lot more. Right now I am working on Tom Nook but there's more to come 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> Hey, haven't seen ya in a while, hope you're good :3
> 
> And lovely models you had on your page there, keep going ^^V



:O OMG! You're still around! Hi! I hope you're well! I haven't been around because I went on vacation plus worked on original models  I've been busy. I'm glad to see a familiar face since most of the people I got to know here seem to be gone. Thank you for posting!

- - - Post Merge - - -



debinoresu said:


> can we request music videos for you to put them in?? if we can, could i request wolfgang with world is mine?? or any other mv tracks youd have available? ifthat isnt possible then like the person above would i be able to get a pic of him dabbing.



Sure you can request that no problem. I found a motion (a motion is an animation people make for mmd) and that's here
 Is this ok? If not you can search for a better one yourself  Just search like this (world is mine motion dl) and see which video you prefer. The picture of the dab I can do no problem! So after I am done with Tom Nook, Apollo and Wolfgang are next! Thanks!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 9, 2016)

Heyyy good job! I use MMD Animal Crossing models for my animations. Although mine are small looped ones. I can't do anything fancy like you did in the video.


----------



## Trystin (Sep 9, 2016)

These are v cute! Could you do Melba holding onto a balloon with both hands getting carried away? That sounds awful but I feel like it would actually be really cute.


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (Sep 10, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Heyyy good job! I use MMD Animal Crossing models for my animations. Although mine are small looped ones. I can't do anything fancy like you did in the video.



Really?! That's really cool! Yeah I kinda went through a long process to get Jay with this high quality. About the animation in the video I didn't do it (someone else did) I just adjust it to work with Jay. I will put my AC future models for download so if you ever want to use them feel free 

- - - Post Merge - - -



purpleunicorns said:


> These are v cute! Could you do Melba holding onto a balloon with both hands getting carried away? That sounds awful but I feel like it would actually be really cute.



Sure! What expression do you want her to have (normal, smiling)? I still need to examine the model to see what expressions are possible but I will update you here on what's possible. I will get it done after Tom Nook, Apollo and Wolfgang


----------



## namiieco (Sep 10, 2016)

woah really cool, keep up the good work ^^


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (Sep 10, 2016)

Utarara said:


> woah really cool, keep up the good work ^^



Thank you!  Your comment means a lot!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2016)

Yeah I'm still around, a bit inactive here though. And yeah nice to see you too : D Mostly been hanging around Flight Rising (which is kinda fun because everyone assume I'm from Portugal due to my username and music fan dragons lol)

Btw, let me know if you plan to stream again, those May times were real fun =D


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (Sep 10, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Yeah I'm still around, a bit inactive here though. And yeah nice to see you too : D Mostly been hanging around Flight Rising (which is kinda fun because everyone assume I'm from Portugal due to my username and music fan dragons lol)
> 
> Btw, let me know if you plan to stream again, those May times were real fun =D



Haha! Same here. I am kind of inactive unless I have something I find worth posting about like animal crossing models or my art . Yeah I was one of the people who got fooled XD but I'm really glad you like what the country has to offer. Few people ever know about it. I would love to stream again but the models keep me busy (I love doing them) for now I won't stream but who knows about the future. I am not closing the door on that  Thank you! It was sure nice to talk with you again after so long.


----------



## debinoresu (Sep 10, 2016)

Aria Nook Violet said:


> So sorry everyone for not replying sooner I went to see a concert away from home so no internet no way to reply.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes that one is fine! thank you so much!! im really excited omg


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (Sep 10, 2016)

Fans of animal crossing! Hear ye! Hear ye! Tom Nook is finally finished and I can start working on your requests! Tom Nook model is up for download too if you're interested. I will update the first page with the dl link


Here a video to see him in action


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2016)

Yeah, I'm mostly on due to a few friends (like you) and other people I don't really talk to outside the site and now I was for the fair :3 

Yeah I remember xD I wish I knew the language well enough to actually fool people lol! But yeah I love me some old 60s-70s music from there :3 And yeah it's a shame bc most people give me weird faces about my music taste.. I think I got my boyfriend to like S?rgio Godinho somewhat though 

Ah, I understand but yeah I would def. watch in the future if I have time! and yeah same ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aria Nook Violet said:


> Fans of animal crossing! Hear ye! Hear ye! Tom Nook is finally finished and I can start working on your requests! Tom Nook model is up for download too if you're interested. I will update the first page with the dl link
> View attachment 183183
> 
> Here a video to see him in action



omg.. so funny xD i'll totally have that video in my next powerpoint work lol!


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (Sep 10, 2016)

debinoresu said:


> yes that one is fine! thank you so much!! im really excited omg



I am excited about all of this and really motivated to do your request so it should be ready soon  I will send you a message when is ready.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> Yeah, I'm mostly on due to a few friends (like you) and other people I don't really talk to outside the site and now I was for the fair :3
> 
> Yeah I remember xD I wish I knew the language well enough to actually fool people lol! But yeah I love me some old 60s-70s music from there :3 And yeah it's a shame bc most people give me weird faces about my music taste.. I think I got my boyfriend to like S?rgio Godinho somewhat though
> 
> ...



I understand you. I don't talk much outside the internet so I do my best to befriend people when I can on the internet and outside. Oh! The weird faces shouldn't happen lol your taste is unique and people should grow to like it  To tell you the truth I don't listen to much Portuguese music because I am more of a rock fan but that doesn't mean I would give you a weird face. I would smile because that's awesome. You got a boyfriend?! Cute that you got him to like great music  Now you two can hear it! I'm glad you liked the video XD Yeah Tom Nook has a belly!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2016)

Yeah, I can be pretty shy and quiet unless someone gets me to talk about music or movies then I can have 3 hour conversations (true story lol)! 

I guess people are quite mainstream and I don't think Portuguese protest music is that common here, lol..well maybe Lu?s C?lia because "Canto do desertor" was featured in a documentary a few years ago though.. And yay glad someone knows what I'm talking about heh.. And yeah I do, I think I played quite some oldies to him lol! 

And yeah that video was awesome, loving those models and dance : D

(also my username change is also a terrible bad inside joke among my bf and friends because they know my music taste lmao!)


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (Sep 10, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Yeah, I can be pretty shy and quiet unless someone gets me to talk about music or movies then I can have 3 hour conversations (true story lol)!
> 
> I guess people are quite mainstream and I don't think Portuguese protest music is that common here, lol..well maybe Lu?s C?lia because "Canto do desertor" was featured in a documentary a few years ago though.. And yay glad someone knows what I'm talking about heh.. And yeah I do, I think I played quite some oldies to him lol!
> 
> ...



:3 Glad you like them and I am always happy to hear what you have to say. Yeah I noticed your username had changed XD


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2016)

ayy no probs c:

(yeah it has quite a backstory but short version but i named a few game characters "sheila" after sheila charlesworth and people were like "you're #1 s?rgio godinho fan here" and it kinda stuck haha xD and me and my bf call his family's dog s?rgio(not its real name though lol) as well and that dog loves to try and woo hoo me whenever i get there so yeah naturally we had a bit fun with that)


----------



## Trystin (Sep 10, 2016)

Aria Nook Violet said:


> Sure! What expression do you want her to have (normal, smiling)? I still need to examine the model to see what expressions are possible but I will update you here on what's possible. I will get it done after Tom Nook, Apollo and Wolfgang



How about smiling like this maybe I don't know. What ever you think is best!! 



Spoiler: Melba<3


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (Sep 10, 2016)

purpleunicorns said:


> How about smiling like this maybe I don't know. What ever you think is best!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will do my best. I have not tested models with textured mouths yet. Melba will be the first actually when I pick her up (which is great because I want to be able to convert all types of models with all types of mouths) but I think it should be possible. Thank you for the reply


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 10, 2016)

Aria Nook Violet said:


> Really?! That's really cool! Yeah I kinda went through a long process to get Jay with this high quality. About the animation in the video I didn't do it (someone else did) I just adjust it to work with Jay. I will put my AC future models for download so if you ever want to use them feel free



Thanks! Yeah, I really admire the fact you're able to rig the models and such. I tried rigging myself and well...






Didn't work out so well lol. The tutorials were very confusing for me. I really appreciate you putting up the models up for download as well. If I make a signature or animation in the future with it I'll be sure to credit you. I can't do long animations with MMD since it feels really glitched sometimes.


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (Sep 11, 2016)

Sheila said:


> ayy no probs c:
> 
> (yeah it has quite a backstory but short version but i named a few game characters "sheila" after sheila charlesworth and people were like "you're #1 s?rgio godinho fan here" and it kinda stuck haha xD and me and my bf call his family's dog s?rgio(not its real name though lol) as well and that dog loves to try and woo hoo me whenever i get there so yeah naturally we had a bit fun with that)



XD That's awesome! What a funny origin.

- - - Post Merge - - -



DarkDesertFox said:


> Thanks! Yeah, I really admire the fact you're able to rig the models and such. I tried rigging myself and well...
> 
> Didn't work out so well lol. The tutorials were very confusing for me. I really appreciate you putting up the models up for download as well. If I make a signature or animation in the future with it I'll be sure to credit you. I can't do long animations with MMD since it feels really glitched sometimes.



I see. I'm no expert at rigging in fact I hate it because I can't do it as perfect as others can. I agree with you the tutorials about weighting are really confusing but I followed one tutorial well. That's where I learned to do rigging. I believe you can do it so I will give you the link to it. Here is the video explaining some of the parts but doesn't explain how to rig all bones so use this chart here. I think that person explains it pretty well but it is a matter of error and try because all models are different and so require different numbers. If you do have doubts about pmd, pmx or mmd let me know and I will try to help out


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2016)

Haha yeah, I do like her music (I think she only did like two albums and some singles..really good though) but yeah it became a bad joke as well XD

@ddf probably way better than i could do though but yeah i feel you there ;3


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (Sep 11, 2016)

So Apollo is done! Was he hard to export to mmd? YES! XD I almost went mad but I'm glad I solved that problem I will put the download link in my first post in a sec.
Here you have Apollo doing the dab hiyori. I'm so sorry the pose looks kinda of weird but he has a big head XD so this was the best I could manage. If you want a hd picture click this link. If you prefer the other picture I will upload it for you don't mind really.

Here also a funny video of him and dab!


----------



## Milleram (Sep 11, 2016)

It's so awesome that you made Apollo! He's my fave. <3 I faved the picture on DeviantArt.


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (Sep 11, 2016)

amye.miller said:


> It's so awesome that you made Apollo! He's my fave. <3 I faved the picture on DeviantArt.



Really?! That's awesome! I will thank you here for the fav then. Thank you! If you ever use mmd or just simply want the model he's for download on my deviantart page


----------



## debinoresu (Sep 11, 2016)

imma cry these r so beautiful. bless you


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 11, 2016)

Oi!

I'd like you to have Pecan and Marshal getting mad at each other.


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (Sep 11, 2016)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Oi!
> 
> I'd like you to have Pecan and Marshal getting mad at each other.



Sure! It will come after Wolfgang and Melba.
An update Wolfgang is almost done and will be be around soon enough! :3 Can't wait to show you guys!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2016)

^ayy looking forward, good luck!


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (Sep 11, 2016)

So here is Wolfgang...sorry for the wait but I ran into some problems.

For him doing the dab with more quality. Visit this page
The link to the download is on the first post and the link to the video for him dancing to world is mine is down below
World is Mine - Wolfgang

Going to bed now. See you all tomorrow with hopefully Melba finished.


----------



## debinoresu (Sep 11, 2016)

Aria Nook Violet said:


> So here is Wolfgang...sorry for the wait but I ran into some problems.
> View attachment 183302
> For him doing the dab with more quality. Visit this page
> The link to the download is on the first post and the link to the video for him dancing to world is mine is down below
> ...



THIS IS EVERYTHING I COULD HAVE EVER WANTED!! i am so happy thank you so much!!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2016)

Aria Nook Violet said:


> So here is Wolfgang...sorry for the wait but I ran into some problems.
> View attachment 183302
> For him doing the dab with more quality. Visit this page
> The link to the download is on the first post and the link to the video for him dancing to world is mine is down below
> ...



dang these are so awesome : D keep going!


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (Sep 12, 2016)

debinoresu said:


> THIS IS EVERYTHING I COULD HAVE EVER WANTED!! i am so happy thank you so much!!!!



Awww! I'm glad you like it. I could send you the video but he's quite big since it's got good quality but if you want it I can put it on my dropbox and then send you the link.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> dang these are so awesome : D keep going!



Aren't they?! I love them all so much and that the work is going better than I expected. I am also so happy people are liking my work makes me want to keep on going and keep succeeding.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2016)

Aria Nook Violet said:


> Awww! I'm glad you like it. I could send you the video but he's quite big since it's got good quality but if you want it I can put it on my dropbox and then send you the link.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



for sure! and yeah i can imagine, they are made really good! nice nice and yeah i hope you continue doing them!


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (Sep 13, 2016)

So Melba is finally done! I really like how the picture of her and the balloon came up.

The download to the model is one the first post. I updated it. The picture with better quality is here
Hope you like it purpleunicorns!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2016)

aww that's really cute =D and i love the texture on the balloon too!


----------



## Trystin (Sep 13, 2016)

Aria Nook Violet said:


> So Melba is finally done! I really like how the picture of her and the balloon came up.
> View attachment 183407
> The download to the model is one the first post. I updated it. The picture with better quality is here
> Hope you like it purpleunicorns!



Ahh!!!!! I love it! Thank you so much <3


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (Sep 14, 2016)

purpleunicorns said:


> Ahh!!!!! I love it! Thank you so much <3



:3 I'm glad you like it. Feel free to edit it all you want. To update you all I don't know if will release a model today or if I am going to release either Marshal or Pecan later today. I have some drawings to make and a tumblr blog to run. Hope you all understand but I don't know. Maybe I can do that quick and release a model earlier. We'll see. Thanks for the support everyone!


----------



## namiieco (Sep 14, 2016)

lmao wolfgang singing world is mine, hilarious


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 16, 2016)

What about the next few models??


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (Sep 19, 2016)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> What about the next few models??



Pecan is almost ready but I won't post her right away. Sorry about the wait but I am currently working on a Spyro model. I was getting tired of the animal crossing ones  I just want to see if I am capable of doing such a complex model or not. After that I will go back to AC.


----------



## rocklazy (Sep 20, 2016)

Couldn't find this thread for a while but I'm glad to see there's more models <3
Also I really love the Melba one like wow I really wanna get MMD now :O


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (Sep 21, 2016)

Utarara said:


> lmao wolfgang singing world is mine, hilarious



XD Haha I aggree!

- - - Post Merge - - -



rocklazy said:


> Couldn't find this thread for a while but I'm glad to see there's more models <3
> Also I really love the Melba one like wow I really wanna get MMD now :O



Yeah. I was a bit distracted with my own models and so this thread was slowly getting down the Museum but it's up again!  Yeah MMD is fun! When you get the time you should try it out. It's a free program so you can use it without going to piracy

- - - Post Merge - - -

So Pecan is finally here! Download on the first post


Marshal is the only one missing to complete your picture Captain Crazy Chicken. Don't worry I will get it done. I will also been receiving requests from deviantart so after Captain request I will move on to deviantart requests but you still can request here if you want to see a model.

This is not animal crossing related but this is what I did while I was away. I 100% modeled Spyro the dragon :3 Pretty proud of myself there. If I get tired of animal crossing model I might switch between spyro and animal crossing models so I keep producing. Hope that's ok but don't worry requests will get done  See you all later for Marshal


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (Sep 21, 2016)

So I didn't expect to update this so quickly but Marshal is done. Download to his model on the first post and Captain Crazy Chicken here is your picture. You can edit and do whatever you want to it.

Better quality you can go here


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 22, 2016)

Aww Pecan looks really mad in a cute way.. lovely and awesome : D

Dang, good old Spyro ftw! I love how you made it so it looks like those old PS games <3


----------



## piichinu (Sep 22, 2016)

THANK U FOR THE APOLLO!


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (Nov 16, 2016)

badgrl2 said:


> THANK U FOR THE APOLLO!



No problem :3

Now. Here's Static.

I will add the download link in a minute on the first post.


----------



## SirVillager (Jan 2, 2017)

IDK if your still taking requests, but can you rig Walker for mmd? And if you can, can you make him and Apollo have a birthday for Took Nook? Thank you for reading!


----------

